# Any Jagdterrier enthusiasts here?



## val4ak (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there anyone who own/hunt jagdterriers below or above ground?


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't own one,but from what I've read about 'em, I'd like to! Do you have one?


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a jagd,use him to find bowshot deer and he is family dog. Been a great dog.


----------



## jagddog (Aug 8, 2010)

i hunt a half jagd half plott for hogs. He's only 7 months, but has a great drive and a nose that wont quit. He's got no fear (which can be a bad thing as well) but is very intelligent and knows many commands as well as being very obedient. I normally am a black mouth or catahoula kinda guy, but if this dog keeps up the way he is, i'll only hunt jagd and jagd crosses from now on.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a jagd/ mt cur  litter  earlier this yr, gave em all away. I have a friend of mine in N.C.  that hunts bear up there and hogs down here with me, he has got all jagd crosses,  best cross i have seen so far  was  a jagd/norwegin (spell?) he had, best hog dog ive ever been with, was a little bigger than a jagd, maybe 18 inches. He bread him to back to a full jagd, pups about 6mths old now,waiting on mine to get here,cant wait.That jagd/plott  sounds pretty good, got to be gritty i bet.


----------



## wclawrence (Oct 19, 2010)

I hunted Jagd crosses for a while, got rid of them because they killed my chickens.  But I am going to breed back to one of them one day.  The ones I had didn't have enough handle on them, some of the crosses did, and some didn't.  next time they will be cur x jagd crosses instead of hound x jagd crosses


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a friend in South Dakota that raises pure blood Jags.  They are the toughest and meanst dogs I have ever seen.  As stated above, they have No Fear.  He sales them for Griz and Cat hunting.  We went out one night coon hunting with a pair of them.  I felt sorry for the coons we caught.  The dogs were small, I guess the coons thought they could whip them, Wrong.  The two Jags would nearly tear the coons into.


----------



## wclawrence (Nov 24, 2010)

I am looking for a male to breed to my catahoula female.  If anyone knows of a good one please mention it.


----------



## cowgirl1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I have had several. Not the ideal "pet". Very INDEPENDENT. and soo hard headed. Loved mine, but 5 was so aggressive and hard hunters. we had purebreeds from germany. Compact little dogs, that takes someone understanding the breed.


----------



## val4ak (Jan 30, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> Don't own one,but from what I've read about 'em, I'd like to! Do you have one?



yes I do have one male.Right now is 14 months old.May be next year I will import one more from Europe.I use mine mostly as a den dog on fox and raccoon.In March a friend of mine having jagds and some teckel people are organizing a hog hunt in N.C and hopefully I`ll gonna make it there to put my little fella on hogs to see whats gonna happen 
My jagd is calm on the chain and good with strange people,kids and dogs but I lost control over him a little bit due been bussy working and not having enough time for him.I hope before getting next one things will settle up and I will be able to spend more time in the woods instead working in the shop.
Here is a picture of him at 12 mo.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 22, 2012)

val4ak said:


> yes I do have one male.Right now is 14 months old.May be next year I will import one more from Europe.I use mine mostly as a den dog on fox and raccoon.In March a friend of mine having jagds and some teckel people are organizing a hog hunt in N.C and hopefully I`ll gonna make it there to put my little fella on hogs to see whats gonna happen
> My jagd is calm on the chain and good with strange people,kids and dogs but I lost control over him a little bit due been bussy working and not having enough time for him.I hope before getting next one things will settle up and I will be able to spend more time in the woods instead working in the shop.
> Here is a picture of him at 12 mo.



Great lookin' dog!

Does anyone in Georgia breed these dogs?


----------

